# Can You Be Sued For Reloading For Home Defense?



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

A friend at work will not load his defense pistol with other than factory ammo for fear of being sued or arrested if he ever had to use it. Is there any possible truth to that?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There's two schools of thought there. Both have merit. It can give someone the ammo they need to show you are thinking about killing someone by spending the time reloading ammo you carry.

On the other hand one can say that making the round is no different than choosing a brand and type known to make the most mess on impact. So what's the difference?

I will carry my reloads a lot of the time. Many think this is a bad idea. I don't really agree but I do understand the point. Bottom line is if the shooting gets you in a court room it's the county attorney's job to win his case and he/she will use anything they can do to just that. I have not seen any cases involving this situation. I have nothing to go in really. I guess I should get my rusty rump in gear and get to some research. I like digging through crap to find the good info of odd subjects. I will look into this more. Anything I find I'll post in this thread.:smt023


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I started a thread a while back similar to this,

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16808

I would say yes since this is the USA and you can be sued for anything here.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> I would say yes since this is the USA and you can be sued for anything here.


+1...as long as there are headline hungry DA's, anything is possible.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If it's questionable and probably can't be answered definitively unless it became a reality, why take any chances?


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I think its just one more thing they could use against you if it came to criminal and civil litigation.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Redwolf said:


> http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16808I would say yes since this is the USA and you can be sued for anything here.





tekhead1219 said:


> +1...as long as there are headline hungry DA's, anything is possible.


:smt116

What they said.


----------

